# Marca de Protoboard. ¿Cual es la mejor?



## kazex (Feb 24, 2006)

Hola, soy bastante nuevo en esto y tengo que comprar una placa protoboard de esas pero no tengo ni idea de donde se puede comprar, me gustaría que alguien me dijera donde se puede comprar, a poder ser el nombre de la tienda o el sitio en concreto porque si me decís ''en tiendas de electrónica'' me quedo igual. Soy de las afueras de Barcelona por si alguno me puede decir algún sitio en concreto.
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## eduardo.bonilla (Feb 24, 2006)

Hola Kazex,

En México una buena tienda de electrónica que existe en muchas ciudades y venden protoboards es STEREN.

No se si exista en Barcelona.

La otra es que puedes comparlos por internet en www.digikey.com, pero no se si te sirva por el precio del envío hasta España.  Pero es una opción para circuitos complicados,

Saludos,

El P@n@


----------



## JUANZ (Feb 25, 2006)

Hola. En Barcelona tienes DIOTRONIC, calle Muntaner nº 49, cerca de la plaza Universidad.

Saludos

JUANZ


----------



## RjSa (Mar 11, 2006)

Buenas, este es mi segundo mensaje. Soy estudiante de Ing. Electronica en el area de Telecomunicaciones. Pronto voy a tener que utilizar un famoso protoboard pero no estoy seguro de cual es la mejor marca de estas. Por eso vengo a este foros de expertos electronicos, algunos me han dicho que la marca Wish y la marca Global Specialties, no se si será verdad. Les pido ayuda para poder escoger la mejor marca de protoboard.

Gracias!


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 11, 2006)

Hola, no podria decirte cual es la mejor marca de protoboard ya que solo he usado la Wish, pero si podria decirte que esta marca me parece de una excelente calidad, de hecho no he tenido ningun problema con ella.

Saludos.


----------



## Spartan (Mar 13, 2006)

Yo utilicé inicialmente una generica que se identifica por tener lineas de color azul y rojo en las lineas de los costados para la conexion de tierra y fuente, y te digo que JAMÁS compres una protoboard con estas caracteristicas, sus huecos son demasiado pequeños y las "prensas" metalicas que hay en el interior no hacen buen contacto con los componentes. En este momento estoy usando una Wish y me esta funcionando a la perfeccion

Hasta Pronto


----------



## RjSa (Mar 13, 2006)

Gracias por las respuestas, en estos momentos tengo una generica de esas pequeñas de una sola "linea" y por eso abri este tema porque no me funciona para nada. Por las respuestas que me dieron parece que me comprare una marca WISH. 

Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## marioAC (Sep 18, 2007)

Alguien sabe que tal es la marca E-CALL? 
Tienen un precio económico.

http://www.ecall-elec.com.tw/pics3/NEW2-EIC-108-B.jpg

http://www.ecall-elec.com.tw/pics3/NEW3-104-B.jpg


----------



## microtronic (Dic 18, 2007)

WISH es el mejor


----------



## ARM8952 (Dic 19, 2007)

Saludos.
¿Saben si se comercializa en México?


----------



## carlosuaza (Abr 5, 2008)

La mejor es wish y si es 106... es excelente..... cabe de todo....


----------



## MacPerez (May 22, 2011)

Hola, rescato este tema para hablar de las protoboards o breadboards. 

¿Habéis tenido algún problema con alguna en particular?

Veo en los anteriores posts que la mejor marca es la WISH.

Hace poco compré unas de una marca desconocida (ni siquiera en la caja venía el nombre de la marca) y he tenido bastantes problemas con esta proto. He hecho varios montajes y no me funcionaban. Después de pensar donde podría estar el fallo durante horas, decidí desmontar y volver a empezar. Pude comprobar que el problema es que mi protoboard barata no hacía un buen contacto con los pines...

En fin, probaré con las WISH 

(lo barato sale caro)


----------



## Tacatomon (May 22, 2011)

Breadboards de calidad: 3M
http://www.newark.com/3m/922336/bre...fault&matchedProduct=3M+922336&CMP=AFC-HEARST

Saludos!


----------



## Wilmar W (Oct 18, 2011)

Buenas 

alguien sabe que corriente puede soportar una protoboard wish, quisiera saber si soporta 2 amperios


----------

